# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  Gladiator

## حسان القضاة

الفلم الرائع والمعروف والحائز على الكثير من الجوائز اكيد مترجم ..والروابط في المرفقات :Smile:  
أتمنّى للجميع مشاهدة سعيدة ...

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حسان على الفلم 

جاري التحميل  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

the general who becomes slave the slave who becomes  gladiator
its amazing story 
thanx hassan

----------


## روان

شكرا حسان ..جاري التحميل

----------


## ساره

شكرا على الفلم الرائع حسان بعثتلك رساله بانتظار الرد  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انا نزلت الفيلم بس ما رضي يفك الضغط عنه شو السبب :SnipeR (83):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا نزلت الفيلم بس ما رضي يفك الضغط عنه شو السبب


يمكن ضغطو عالي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يمكن ضغطو عالي



لا ومعه سكري كمان :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا حسان ...

مجهود رائع يا صديقي ...

أيضا ً التحميل غير جاري لنفس الأسباب ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوووور


والله كنت بدي اياه

----------

